# North Devon



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Good Morning

I am thinking of going to North Devon early September for 2 weeks, never been.

Could any of you wise people point me in the right direction with regards to, what must be seen, and some good CL or CS sites to use. Will be traveling down from the North West.

Kindest regards

Colin


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

The best site I can recommend in North Devon is Mortehoe. Beautiful views and a lovely 2 hr walk to Ilfracombe. If you go to Ilfracombe, please visit St Davids tearoom - you won't be disappointed. Further south I can also recommend Trewethett Farm Caravan Club Site near Tintagel (Cornwall) - views are superb and the fish and chip van on a Friday is excellent!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Visit the 'Eden Project' . . this campsite not too far away
http://www.penhale-fowey.co.uk/


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Not a CL or CS, but the CC and CCC sites at Damage Barton have good sea views. Bus service from the gate to Ilfracombe and Woolacombe. Lovely walks to Lee Bay and Morte Point.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

clovelly (? spelling) is a must.

Dennis


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

North Morte Farm at Mortehoe is very good & as rowley suggests coastal walks to Lee Bay & Morte Point are superb.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Devonboy said:


> North Morte Farm at Mortehoe is very good & as rowley suggests coastal walks to Lee Bay & Morte Point are superb.


I agree nice site and great walks , we are working on a site just up the road at Woolacombe

Paul


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Hartland quay is a spectacular location on the cliffs.

There are a couple of campsites in Hartland village along a couple of nice pubs.

Croyde is a nice village with nice pubs and beach but very expensive campsites.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Saunton Sands is well worth a visit - stunning views along the beach from just west of the Saunton Sands Hotel.

Shame the weather wasn't better when they did the google streetview filming:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=sau...=bPZnb27wVFeYu-98fXoxJA&cbp=12,182.41,,0,3.54


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

Stayed here last year. Much to recommend http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10238


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Lived in N Devon for 30 years,as per posts above hartland quay,clovelly,Lynton and Lynmouth a must plus lynmouth gorge,westward ho! and burrows,Braunton Burrows,millions of wild camping places.
I could go on but as you are only going for 2 weeks this and above posts will more than fill your time.


----------

